# Look 585 frame: so hard to find



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

I know it is a great frame and partly why I want one. But it sure is hard to find one. Been following eBay and CL with no luck. Just about all are complete builds. Any advice or is it just patience?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Patience. We tend to hold onto them when we acquire them.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Patience. We tend to hold onto them when we acquire them.



:thumbsup:


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

What size are you after?, I will have a look around for you.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> What size are you after?, I will have a look around for you.



Looking for a size medium. Appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to get a rough estimate, what should I expect to pay for a used frame? 

'06-'07 ~ $600-700?
'08-'09 ~ $700-800?
'10 ~ $900-1000?

Obviously it depends on the condition of the frame, but just to get a rough estimate.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Epic Cycles - Look 585

These guys could be worth a call.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> Epic Cycles - Look 585
> 
> These guys could be worth a call.



Thanks for the lead. Appreciate it. I would like a 585, but I don't need on that bad. With being overseas in the U.K. and me being in the USA, it is probably more hassle than I want to deal with. Partly due to having to pay customs fees/tax on the frame when I get it and also the crappy USD to GBP exchange rate. If it was an amazing sale, I would consider it. But it seems more of a headache than I might want to deal with. Thanks again for the lead.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahillock said:


> Just to get a rough estimate, what should I expect to pay for a used frame?
> 
> '06-'07 ~ $600-700?
> '08-'09 ~ $700-800?
> ...


Like you said, it depends on condition, but I think your prices are a little low. I would expect that someone with a '10 frame in good condition would be expecting more than $1k for it. Recent sold listings on eBay show two 2009 frames. An XXL for $1175 and an XL for $1008. And these aren't exactly popular size - a medium or large will command a bit of a premium.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, I have a few 585's (and 595's, and 566's, and 576's) here in my warehouse that we need to move. Some of them are blem's (never built) and some are old demo's, but I think some of you would give them a good home. I think I'll put together a list, and start a new thread with what we have on hand here. You would simply have to contact your local dealer and have them bring it in for you. How does that sound?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

justin. said:


> OK, I have a few 585's (and 595's, and 566's, and 576's) here in my warehouse that we need to move. Some of them are blem's (never built) and some are old demo's, but I think some of you would give them a good home. I think I'll put together a list, and start a new thread with what we have on hand here. You would simply have to contact your local dealer and have them bring it in for you. How does that sound?


Please do! I'd love to have a crack at a 595.

And inquiring minds would like to know....are these going to be full retail or would there be some...wiggle room?


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> And inquiring minds would like to know....are these going to be full retail or would there be some...wiggle room?


Discounted. I need them gone and outta here. List coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

justin. said:


> Discounted. I need them gone and outta here. List coming soon :thumbsup:


Oooo....

And how would we go about getting this info to our shop? Just tell them to contact you and you'll arrange for it?


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm interested too! i got my 585 from you guys a few years ago during a warehouse clearance also. love it to death...


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Oooo....
> 
> And how would we go about getting this info to our shop? Just tell them to contact you and you'll arrange for it?


Yep. We have to keep the sales going through our dealer channels, but I also need to clean out our warehouse. Its a win win for everyone!


----------

